# Testing weed in illegal states



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

Is there any way a grower in an illegal state could go to a legal state and have their stuff tested?


----------



## BigBudsNPK (Dec 14, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Is there any way a grower in an illegal state could go to a legal state and have their stuff tested?


There are thc percentage home test kits but if you want a full cannabinoid profile you're gonna have to break a law or move to a legal state.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

So you have to be a resident of a state to get your weed tested in that state? So hypothetically I could call a buddy in a legal state and get it to them and have them test it for me?


----------



## dbz (Dec 14, 2020)

Alpha Cat claims to send at-home tests kits that test for full profile:









Cannabis (Marijuana) Test Kit | Test Kit Plus


Visualize the main active ingredients of the cannabis plant parts with this Cannabinoid Analysis Tool. This cannabis test kit enables the detection and identification of six (6) of the main…




testkitplus.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

For what? Bragging rights?


----------



## dbz (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> For what? Bragging rights?


I just assumed he wanted to see if she was pregnant or not.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> For what? Bragging rights?


For whatever reason I would like? Bragging in an illegal state doesn’t really make much sense. But since you asked it’s so I know what I have. I like to think my weed is pretty damn good. I’d like to see for myself how it really stacks up.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> For whatever reason I would like? Bragging in an illegal state doesn’t really make much sense. But since you asked it’s so I know what I have. I like to think my weed is pretty damn good. I’d like to see for myself how it really stacks up.


Ditto....always wanted to test my flower out too but never knew where to start. Great thread OP.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

I’ve had some really great weed in my life, I think my weed is up there. I wanna see for sure. I also wanna learn more about what makes great weed great weed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> For whatever reason I would like? Bragging in an illegal state doesn’t really make much sense. But since you asked it’s so I know what I have. I like to think my weed is pretty damn good. I’d like to see for myself how it really stacks up.


LOL



Macncheesehaze said:


> I’ve had some really great weed in my life, I think my weed is up there. I wanna see for sure. I also wanna learn more about what makes great weed great weed.


That's all you had to say....

It's like people expect a reach around when asked a question.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how I could go about this? If not then a reach around is the next obvious course of action. Although you are absolutely correct that if the results are stellar I will absolutely be posting about it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Do you know how I could go about this? If not then a reach around is the next obvious course of action. Although you are absolutely correct that if the results are stellar I will absolutely be posting about it!


You're too much dude  looks like dbz already posted what you're looking for. Next time I'll use shorter strokes so I don't hurt your head. 



dbz said:


> Alpha Cat claims to send at-home tests kits that test for full profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You're too much dude  looks like dbz already posted what you're looking for. Next time I'll use shorter strokes so I don't hurt your head.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


I’m wild confused by all of your comments. Literally nothing of substance to add at all. What was the point of even commenting? If was getting it to brag what would you have even done?


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats always a bonus

send me 7 grams and I'll tell you how it stacks up. that said im also in a legal state and you have to mail them a sample , Google it. not sure about return address stuff, maybe send from legal friends address for the totally paranoid


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 14, 2020)

__





Our Testing Services - Massachusetts







mcrlabs.com




these guys you have to physically drive to

maybe find places similar close to you


----------



## macsnax (Dec 14, 2020)

Even in legal states you need to be licensed to get testing. Legalization isn't what most think it is. Laws aren't even setup to be able to keep mothers and run plants without being over plant count.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> I’m wild confused by all of your comments. Literally nothing of substance to add at all. What was the point of even commenting? If was getting it to brag what would you have even done?


Laugh. But you had a reason...let's see those results.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 25, 2021)

macsnax said:


> Even in legal states you need to be licensed to get testing. Legalization isn't what most think it is. Laws aren't even setup to be able to keep mothers and run plants without being over plant count.


Thats my take. I would be curious to see what the various numbers are to give my "yeah thats good weed" response some sort of science-ish backing. Pure curiosity and such.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Thats my take. I would be curious to see what the various numbers are to give my "yeah thats good weed" response some sort of science-ish backing. Pure curiosity and such.


I think a lot of us would like numbers on our buds just to know, maybe see room for improvement. But it's not like the average home grower can send it off and get it tested lol.


----------



## FarmurJo (Mar 3, 2021)

All good. The best test is your smoke buddies and if they pay you for it and keep coming back YOU Got some Good shit.


----------

